# CUV Courses?



## pers0n (Dec 29, 2015)

I saw a course online CUV40311.

Does anyone know what CUV stands for? I tried to find out more but wasn't able to.

All I saw was: that the government accredited CUV40311 Certificate IV in Design qualification is recognised by employers and industry groups Australia wide. This qualification is part of the national vocational education and training (VET) system, competency based and based on Training Packages.

I'm guessing this isn't equivalent to anything in other countries? I'm just curious how this works in Australia? Are CUV courses like a certificate, associate or bachelors degree specialized in a field?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is a certificate course. Usually they are for entry level jobs or a pathway to further education.


----------

